# YouTube videos playing in slow motion with no sound



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

Every now and then, the videos on YouTube will start playing in slow motion with no audio in both Firefox and Chrome, and the only way I can get them to play normally again is by restarting my laptop (an HP 14-al061nr).

How can I stop this from happening? (My Shockwave Flash version is 24.0.0.221, my Firefox version is 51.0.1, and I'm running Window 7 Home Premium.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> my laptop (an HP 14-al061nr)
> 
> I'm running Window 7 Home Premium


*HP Pavilion 14-al061nr* laptop

According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

How was Windows 7 Home Premium installed in it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

flavallee said:


> *HP Pavilion 14-al061nr* laptop
> 
> According to its product specifications section, it came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
> 
> ...


I installed Windows 7 on a separate partition.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

Just bumping the thread.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this problem? It's starting to get more frequent (it's happened 3 times today so far, and I had to restart my laptop twice to fix it the first time) and it's really getting annoying.


----------



## Hingle (Feb 4, 2014)

*Step 1: Speccy Scan.*


Please go *here* and download Speccy.
Install and run the program.
Upon Completion:
*Hit File*
*Publish Snap Shot*
*A link will appear, post that link.*
*MiniToolBox Scan*

Please download *MINITOOLBOX* and run it.

Checkmark following boxes:

Flush DNS
Reset FF proxy Settings
Reset Ie Proxy Settings
Report IE Proxy Settings
Report FF Proxy Settings
List content of Hosts
List IP configuration
List Winsock Entries
List last 10 Event Viewer log
List Installed Programs
List Users, Partitions and Memory size
List Devices (problems only)

Click Go* post * the result.

*Update your old programs.*

Use the free and effective Patch My PC

Uninstall useless programs or programs that you are not using.
Geek Uninstaller is great for doing this.

*Start Up Configuration.*


Download Whats In StartUp -- By Nirsoft.
If you are unsure what version to get, then Check Here.
Unzip the program to your desktop.
Right click and run as admin.
To disable an item right click on it and select *Disable Selected Item.*
Then disable all of your startups* except *the following.




Your antivirus.

Third Party Firewall.

Gaming Mouse.

Wireless Keyboards.

Any back up software such as carbonite.


Disable the scheduled task on your machine as well.
Download Scheduled Task Viewer.
Unzip to your desktop. -- Run as admin.
*Go to options *and make sure they are set like the pic below.
Then disable all task, unless they are related to Windows Defender or your antivirus.










*Temp File Cleaner.*


* Note: This program may very well reboot your machine. Save any work prior to running.*
Clean up your temp files with TFC.exe
Save it to your desktop.
Right click run as admin.
Please post all requested logs and tell me how things are running.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

This is a follow-up to the problem I brought up in this thread. I didn't respond to Hingle's post because the problem was happening much less frequently and I thought I'd figured out what was causing it, but since I've encountered it at least 4 times in the last 2 days, I decided to try to get to the bottom of what's going on.

Here are the logs that Hingle asked me to post, as well as the various steps that I've taken:

Speccy link: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/VjlteMN05deU4ukVhJJMLeJ

Minitoolbox result:


> MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
> Ran by Jess (administrator) on 27-05-2017 at 20:17:58
> Running from "C:\Users\Jess\Downloads"
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
> ...


Ran Patch My PC, updated two programs that I occasionally use

Ran Geek Uninstaller, couldn't find any programs that I don't use that needed to be uninstalled

Disabled all tasks except the ones you mentioned using Whats In StartUp and TaskSchedulerView

Ran Temp File Cleaner


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have combine both threads in to the existing one, please continue here now


----------



## faith (Mar 23, 2001)

I found this because I have the same problem on my desktop. Another site mentions sound cards as being the problem and I found that by tweaking my sound settings, the video returned to normal!
https://superuser.com/questions/1074538/why-do-my-videos-on-my-pc-play-in-slow-motion


----------

